

You can be busy or remarkable, but not both... - sb
http://calnewport.com/blog/2013/04/03/you-can-be-busy-or-remarkable-but-not-both/

======
needacig
I agree that filling your time with non-technical professional obligations and
meetings can really destroy your productivity. However, the author seems to
think that Tao's greatness is in large part attributable to his working
schedule. I'm not really convinced of that. I imagine there are a lot of other
things that make Tao really good at what he does. Moreover, I also would guess
that for many academic (and probably industrial) careers, non-technical
professional obligations, like serving on committees, can be good for
increasing your visibility and the size of your network. As with anything,
prioritization and moderation are key.

